# Eberspacher Combitronic water drip



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

My Combitronic has a drip to the right hand side where I believe the overflow draining point is outside the van. I can see 2 screws underneath the unit and have undone them but cannot see how to undo the plate so Ican investigate anyone got any ideas?


----------



## 111820 (Apr 30, 2008)

Pity After sales department closed at Autocruise sure Richard have been able to give you an answer straight away. Chances are this is from the pressure relief valve. Any further worries be sure to contact EBER I am sure they will be able to help.


----------

